
Mudrex (YC W19): Smart Cryptocurrency Investment on Autopilot - rohitgoyal
https://invest.mudrex.com/
======
rohitgoyal
Hey HN!

At Mudrex we are launching our new product: Mudrex Invest. It will help
everyday investors smartly invest in cryptocurrency in automated way.

Waitlist link for priority access:
[https://invest.mudrex.com/](https://invest.mudrex.com/)

Back in Feb we launched Mudrex for traders who wanted to automate their
trading rules. It got huge interest from traders community.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19347443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19347443)

After that we launched a marketplace in June'19, which let mature investors
invest using trading algorithms created by pro traders. This helped many
others get the benefit of these algorithms and also helped these pro traders
become financial entrepreneurs. There are already 100s of people using Mudrex
Marketplace for their investment. Link to Mudrex marketplace:
([https://mudrex.com/marketplace](https://mudrex.com/marketplace))

Now we are launching an evolved version of that marketplace which would help
everyday investors invest using algorithms created by successful traders.

How it works for an investor? 1) Choose your risk appetite and choose a
portfolio among 2-3 recommended options based on their past performance. 2)
Connect your exchange API keys (Coinbase/Binance etc) and decide how much
capital you want to invest using Mudrex.

How it works on the back? 1) Sophisticated traders build trading algorithms
using Mudrex Strategy Builder. 2) They submit their trading algorithms to
Mudrex to publish them on Mudrex Marketplace. 3) These algorithms go through a
rigorous review process and the quality ones get listed on the marketplace. 4)
Mudrex clubs top algorithms in a bundle to diversify risk and manage stable
returns. 5) Your capital automatically follows these portfolios on your
exchange account.

Join our waitlist if you want to get priority access.
[https://invest.mudrex.com/](https://invest.mudrex.com/)

